

3 Faces of Business Dysfunction - wynter
http://www.inc.com/eric-schurenberg/3-faces-of-business-dysfunction.html

======
mathattack
As much as I hate the term Synergist, he has a point. There is natural
friction in different strong personality types, and value to a leader who can
create an environment where people co-exist.

